# Oxygen key question



## igeekedyou (Jan 7, 2013)

Does anyone know what the size of the hole is on an oxygen key. I'm trying to make my own but can't find the size.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 7, 2013)

No idea. Why do you want to make one? Do they no supply them where you work?


----------



## igeekedyou (Jan 7, 2013)

They do but a couple times i was on the rig I couldn't find one, and I got this blunt nose pocket knife and figured why not just machine a key hole into it. Just in case, I like being prepared


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 8, 2013)

You could trace the outline of the peg onto your knife. Just a thought. Wonder what it'll do to the structural integrity of the knife though. Doubt it'd be a big deal but who knows

You could always grab one from the supply room and carry it in your pocket. I used to carry one in my pocket but now it hangs out in my airway bag and there's one hidden in the spare tank holder in my ambulance that only I know about.


----------



## Thricenotrice (Jan 8, 2013)

Just grab a leatherman-type combo knife and use the pliers in a pinch (get it?)


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 8, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Oxygen-Key-Wrench-Plastic/dp/B0046UOQGO

http://www.thebuffshop.com/pc-1472-297-oxygen-tank-accessories.aspx

for under $5, it's easier to buy one than to make one.


----------



## igeekedyou (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions, I have a drill press and everything to do it. I just wanted to get it done before work in a couple days. Thought it was a cool idea. And I have the perfect spot for it on my knife to where it won't mess with the strength of the knife. I guess I'll wait until I go into work next.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 8, 2013)

Do you fix your own defibrillator too?

Ever notice that O2 wrenches are nonsparking materials like aluminum, brass or plastic?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 8, 2013)

igeekedyou said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, I have a drill press and everything to do it. I just wanted to get it done before work in a couple days. Thought it was a cool idea. And I have the perfect spot for it on my knife to where it won't mess with the strength of the knife. I guess I'll wait until I go into work next.



You have a rectangular drill bit?

That sir is impressive.


----------



## igeekedyou (Jan 8, 2013)

Hardy har har, dang last time I try something fun hahaha jk if I can I'll post picks whenever I get it done


----------



## Steveb (Jan 8, 2013)

Thricenotrice said:


> Just grab a leatherman-type combo knife and use the pliers in a pinch (get it?)



+1 just get a cheap one online,


----------



## Metro EMS News (Jan 8, 2013)

If you happen to use a Ford Type 2 ambulance, there is a trick to using the rear door brackets which have a small cut out - niched just like the O2 bottle. You can insert the top of the O2 bottle in the niche and open/close the bottle. Hey, it came in handy a couple of times when finding a key in the dark was the more difficult option.


----------



## Outbac1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Why don't you just tie the wrench to the regulator. Problem solved.


----------



## Milla3P (Jan 8, 2013)

Outbac1 said:


> Why don't you just tie the wrench to the regulator. Problem solved.



Every truck I've ever worked in. Usually tied with a NC.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 8, 2013)

I just make sure to only have these type of tanks on my ambulance. 







Plus each ambulance here has an O2 wrench or two in our response bag. And 3-4 wrenches hanging on a hook at the back of the ambulance.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 8, 2013)

Side note, real men use their teeth.


----------



## Michael (Jan 9, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Side note, real men use their teeth.



This is a joke! I treated a medic who didn't know better when someone told him this.  Quite a bit of bleeding, and two chipped teeth.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 10, 2013)

Michael said:


> This is a joke! I treated a medic who didn't know better when someone told him this.  Quite a bit of bleeding, and two chipped teeth.



Gotta appreciate our educational standards that a guy that dumb would make it through...


----------



## MrJones (Jan 10, 2013)

firefite said:


> I just make sure to only have these type of tanks on my ambulance.



My service uses these. No wrench required


----------

